# Homemade Tip-up



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw an advertisement in an old mag for the Automatic Icefisherman which is sort of a tip-up that actually holds a rod. The rod tip is doubles over so it is cocked and ready to set the hook. The way it is supposed to work is that when you get a bite, a trigger releases the rod tip and sets the hook. Anyone ever used one?

I looked them up and they retail for around $70, so i gave a shot at making my own. I would guess i have maybe $5 wrapped up in this creation.  It took me several days to dream up the trigger mech. and half an hour at most to actually put it together. Lumber, PVC, hinges and some hardware... also made it somewhat adjustable for different length of rods, i have 3 holes in the main board so i can adjust the angle of the rod holder.




























Haven't had a chance to use it on the ice yet, but in testing it, it seems to work. Pros - It doesn't take much of a pull on the hook to trigger the the rod tip so hoping it will work better than the old fashioned tip-ups i own for catching panfish. Cons - The rod tip can't be directly positioned over the hole on my creation. Also, don't think this will work on very cold days where the hole freezes over quickly.

Question: Is there a definition for what an actual tip-up is? I don't know if this would be considered a tip-up (that i could use 6 by law) or an actual rod/reel set up. I can't see making up 6 of them - don't have that many ice rods for one thing - but could see setting 2 or 3 in holes while i roam around other holes looking for active fish. - Russ


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

looks good. i know the automatic fisherman has a flag that attaches to the rod. it is listed at cabelas under tip ups. I dont know if a flag is required to consider it a tip up or not. but if the automatic fisherman is a tip up why not yours.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's nice!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice!!! looks like it would work good. As far as the hole freezing up do the hole covers work? (the foam discs) Is it a tip-up? I was wondering the same thing about the new Arctic warriors from clam. Are they a tip. I mean yeah it has a rod in it instead of an attached spool but when it goes off you are going to reel the rod in your hand up and then run so you would still only have the two rods. I would love to hear what the odnr has to say.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice..It took some brain work to figure it out and from the looks of it you did...Good Job....JIM....CL....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Russ- your creation is similar to what they call a 'SLAMMER ". The Slammer qualifies as a tip up so your creation should also. If any doubt remains call your local Game Manager or nearest Game Management Office and ask. They may even ask that you send them a pic.

To be on the safe side I would attach a small highly visible flag. The Game Manager would be the best source as he would be the one writing the violation or not.

Mr Rube Goldberg would indeed be proud of you.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I checked with the odnr two yrs ago about the slammer, it is considered a tipup.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.  It did take much longer to figure it out in my head than it took to build, but getting together the 'how' in my head i think is the funnest part.

Papaperch - The Slammers are darn close to what i made, and it is crazy but i had never seen them. Great minds think alike?


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

FWIW...A few years ago a buddy of mine inquired about the ArcticWarrior as to whether it was classified as a tip-up. He was told that it did not qualify as a tip-up. Classic example of the answers you get with ODNR.


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys there are two problems with this tip up. The name and address of owner is not visible. Second the rod can come off and be used as a fishing pole. there for it is a high tech rod holder. Great idea but I did the exact same thing last year at Berlin and it cost me 155 dollars. It took the game warden an hour in his truck and a phone call to 3 game wardens to come to the conclusion I was in violation. I had no problem paying the fine if I broke the law but i thought I was legal and the new game warden agreed until his boss said no. They need to all be on the same page. Nice work tho.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Not meaning on hijacking this thread, but wanted to offer another homemade tip-up that I encountered many moons ago (and still use). Do a thread search on "hillbilly hangers" and you'll find the original post with photos. They work great and are simple to build.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Hunt4life 

It took the game warden an hour in his truck.
he should give you worning not a finde if he did not know be him self.

snag


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thought the slammers you have to use your rod and reel. Meaning one of 2 poles. Still gettin a fine for something you didnt know??? Atticafish might add a round styro foam/frizzbee so your holes dont freeze. Nice work guy!


----------

